# Tank Divider



## Jonno

Hi i was wondering if anyone could show or point me towards any sites to make a tank divider for a 56 litre tank, i have some ideas how to make it but not quite sure how to do all of it if you can help it would be great!

- Jonno


----------



## fish_doc

There are several ways to divide a tank. How big are the fish that you are trying to keep seperated and do you want this as a temp or perminant divider?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Is there water circulation between the 2 sections?


----------



## Jonno

well its for bettas, and i was either thinking off getting some plastic to divide them or put some netting in but i dnt knw what materials to use to keep it in place!


----------



## euRasian32

a thin piece of acrylic would work. drill holes in a grid-like pattern for circulation.


----------



## fishfreaks

I found these, they look fairly easy http://www.oscarfish.com/cms_view_article.php?aid=468&sid=d4088c140efdf18aa457915509dbdef8, http://www.petfish.net/tank_dividers.htm


----------



## euRasian32

Nice! I've learnt sumthin new today!

I like the plastic holey sheet approach (we used that stuff in Home Econ. to make tissue boxes and dice), along with those binders.

Nice find Freak! (can i call you freak?)


----------



## fishfreaks

haha yeah you can! but since there 2, you should make it plural..FREAKS :-D We were going to use them ourselves actually.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol...
Well cool link, freakS ha ha yes, I also have just leanred something new.


----------



## wildtiger

Sorry to bring this thread up after so long. But I just wanted to say these dividers work really well for bettas and other small fish. I did a divided tank several years ago. Here's what it looked like:


----------



## Jonno

Yep i made mine ages ago might be needing to make some more soon seeing the bettas have half a 56litre to there selfs but they are great links!


----------



## Alisha

those tank dividers look efficient, as well as attractive, wildtiger! Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## TLM4x4

I needed a divider in one of my tanks to separate acouple of fish for a time...I bought a piece of plexiglass and my husband drilled several bigger holes in it for circulation and they were big enough too my tetras, skirts and even the cat fish were able to swim through them to the other side of the tank lol It worked very well, I still have it "just in case", and was inexpensive to make


----------

